

[Hacker News Nation] #2: 37Signals, AWS Postgres, Github Resumes, Applying to YC - mattangriffel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Oh05zlphZw

======
mattangriffel
We'll be doing this for a while, so would love to get (^constructive) feedback
on what you guys would like to see.

